# I accidentally ran tap water through the filter and ammonia is at 1.0 ppm (mg/l)



## Putney (10 Sep 2020)

I did a rescape of my nano tank and used mostly old soil with root tabs
I accidentally ran tap water (1m pipe length of water) through a Ehiem Ecco 150
I did one big water change ( 80%) but ammonia will not drop.
Tests show I have 0 Nitrite and 0 Nitrate

Did I just kill my filter and why the ammonia is not converting to nitrite? 

I have my fish in a 10L plastic container with a heater ( 9 cardinals and 4 amanos) How long can i keep them in there?


----------



## lilirose (10 Sep 2020)

I'd blame the old soil unless you know that your tap water contains ammonia out of the tap. 

A 1m pipe length of tap water is not enough to kill the nitrifying bacteria in a filter.


----------



## Zeus. (10 Sep 2020)

I would just do a few big WCs, I sometimes clean my sponges in running tap water and never had an issue.

Think its more likely to be the reused soil thats caused the spike as the soil has been disturbed in the rescape



Putney said:


> I have my fish in a 10L plastic container with a heater ( 9 cardinals and 4 amanos) How long can i keep them in there?



Probably have more space than if they was in a fish shop, just  feed them small amounts and change say a few litres a day after the fresh water has stood for a few hours to reach temp and degas and should be fine


----------



## Putney (10 Sep 2020)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Will do some big water changes and see how that goes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ags11 (10 Sep 2020)

Doesn't Seachem Prime promise to detoxify Ammonia and Nitrite levels? Might help in either the emergency tank of back in the Nano.


----------



## dw1305 (10 Sep 2020)

Hi all, 





Ags11 said:


> Doesn't Seachem Prime promise to detoxify Ammonia and Nitrite levels?


It does, it also interferes with ammonia readings (for some <"test kits">) and gives a false positive reading. 

Seachem won't tell you how "Prime" works, but it is likely to be <"similar in action"> to "Amquel", which has a patent. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Putney (10 Sep 2020)

Ags11 said:


> Doesn't Seachem Prime promise to detoxify Ammonia and Nitrite levels? Might help in either the emergency tank of back in the Nano.



Did order Prime which is coming tonight as none of the stores around me stock it. Was going to try this if all else fail. 

That's pretty interesting Darrel. Will have a read through 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Putney (10 Sep 2020)

BTW Darrel have you thought about writing a book or blog. Your knowledge in this hobby blows my mind 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (10 Sep 2020)

Hi all, 





Putney said:


> thought about writing a book or blog.


I'm not sure there is much market for <"serious" books"> any more.  If I had a blog, or video channel, everything I have to say would be over <"pretty quickly">, and I'm also not really <"matinee idol material"> 

Another issue would be I don't have any photographs of suitable quality and I don't have any research that is "mine", some of it is covered by commercial confidentiality and some I just don't have any figures for.

There are actually books that cover a <"lot of the same ground">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## rubadudbdub (10 Sep 2020)

If all vloggers only produced content when they had something worthwhile and/or useful to say, there'd be a whole lot less crap on YouTube.

Having a small amount of quality content isn't necessarily a bad thing.  Unless you're making a living off YT advertising income.


----------

